# Reinstall a 211?



## Rgobell (Oct 23, 2019)

Greetings,

I had a 211 receiver installed for years. A few months ago I had the new Hooper 3rd Generation receiver installed and the installer left the old receiver for me to dispose of. I would now like to reinstall the old receiver in a different room. 

The first thing the installer did when he arrived to install the new Hooper was replace something on the dish which I believe was the LNB. I’m wondering if I would be able to install the old receiver given that apparently a new LNB has been installed. 

I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You'll able do that. Check Solid Signal site for diagrams and equipment need for your setup.


----------



## Rgobell (Oct 23, 2019)

P Smith said:


> You'll able do that. Check Solid Signal site for diagrams and equipment need for your setup.


Thanks P Smith.

I assume you meant solidsignal.com? Unfortunately I was unable to find a wiring diagram on this site only lots of manuals. Could you be more specific regarding the location of the wiring diagram?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sorry... I'm usually checking white papers, essays and manual there when in need to solve something


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you sure a SILVER 211 can still be activated? I thought only 211K & 211Z could still be activated.


----------



## Rgobell (Oct 23, 2019)

The unit is a 211k not the silver.


----------

